
Best online video courses for Data Structures and Algorithms - ezcode
https://www.techiedelight.com/best-online-courses-data-structures-algorithms/
======
hackermailman
Not recorded lectures, but the 'best' book I've found lately for a good intro
is [1]"Basic Concepts in Data Structures" by Shmuel Tomi Klein. It uses
pseudocode so can be done in any language. Look at the preview table of
contents. There's a cheaper paperback and Amazon has used copies.

Another good book is CMU's parallel data structures and algorithms course
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15210/schedule.html](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15210/schedule.html)
which uses this [2]free book

[1][http://www.cambridge.org/ca/academic/subjects/computer-
scien...](http://www.cambridge.org/ca/academic/subjects/computer-
science/algorithmics-complexity-computer-algebra-and-computational-g/basic-
concepts-data-structures?format=HB&isbn=9781107161276)

[2][http://www.parallel-algorithms-book.com/](http://www.parallel-algorithms-
book.com/)

------
sootzoo
If you don't mind dropping a few bucks on Coursera, Tim Roughgarden's
algorithms sequence adopted from his Stanford lectures and MOOC are
exceptional:

[https://www.coursera.org/specializations/algorithms](https://www.coursera.org/specializations/algorithms)

Can't recommend enough. The material and instruction are top-notch.

~~~
jacquelineo
They are actually available for free on the Stanford online course website.

------
jasonkostempski
CS 61B UC Berkeley. I don't know if it's the best but it's the only series on
the topic I've ever watched all the way through:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMV45tHCYNI&list=PL4BBB74C7D...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMV45tHCYNI&list=PL4BBB74C7D2A1049C)

------
midknightowl
Not sure how this compares with the other links shared here but, I have found
MIT's OCW, especially the parts on Hashing to be pretty concise.

[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-006-introduction-to-algorithms-fall-2011/)

~~~
coder007
MIT lectures are already mentioned in the end.. and from your link, one of the
tutor is same (one with pony) and the content also looks the same..

------
smhenderson
While I'm always suspicious of the word "Best" when applied to a list this
does look quite interesting. Looks like a lot of the material overlaps but I'm
guessing that's not a bad thing for complex material like this.

------
pranitbauva1997
Using the word "best" isn't always quite appropriate. I think it is better to
mention, "Best for <whom>".

------
Tempest1981
Any suggestions for kids (age 5-12) -- to teach just basic concepts?

